# Archery Bows



## PseArcheryGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Im shooting a PSE chaos....


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

a mathews reezen 6.5 and a mathews conquest apex 7!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i shoot a pse xforce ss gx :thumbs_up


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Hoyt Vulcan.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE Omen


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Hoyt Turbohawk


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Bowtech Sentinel FLX!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Diamond Razor Edge


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Diamond Nitrous, soon to come, Athens accomplice 34 ( hunting rig)


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Martin Leopard


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Athens accomplice


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Selfbows and sinew backed wooden bows of my own make.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

HOYT trykon sport.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

bowtech sniper


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pearson tx4 and pearson generation 2 for backup


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am shooting a Mathews Z7, and before the Z7 I had a Mathews Switchback, before that a Mathews Ignition and before that I had a Browning Micro Midas 3. As u can tell I really like Mathews!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Hoyt Katera and Browning Rage


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

hey ignition kid i might be getting a z7 here pretty soon i am talking to this one guy on here and we might trade bows!! I am so excited!!


----------



## BoneCllctrFreak (Mar 21, 2010)

Hoyt Maxxis 31


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

hoyt turbohawk black riser with camo limbs


----------



## bsinc54 (May 13, 2010)

Elite gt500 black riser camo limbs:d


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

bowtech 101st airborne


----------



## jbpf4l (Jan 23, 2010)

80lb pse infinity


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Good for you, hopefully the deal will go through so more kids my age can too experience how awesome the Z7 really is./I have to take mine in sometime this week because my nock point moved due to the string stretching or creepind so it needs a few twists in the string and the right arm on my glasses (nerd frames,jk) broke on the hinge so I'm just about crap out of luck. After a while here maybe ina month or so I will get a custom string put on it from Wicked 1 Strings.


mathewsreezen15 said:


> hey ignition kid i might be getting a z7 here pretty soon i am talking to this one guy on here and we might trade bows!! I am so excited!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> After a while here maybe ina month or so I will get a custom string put on it from Wicked 1 Strings.


You and I both know you wont have any creep or stretch then.


----------



## madi215 (Jun 7, 2010)

I shoot a diamond razor edge, but im getting a destroyer 340 at the end of july!!! :teeth:


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

Mathews mustang


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Right now i'm in the hoyt camp with 4 of them: AM35, Maxxis 35, Alphaburer, and X8...

I've had mathews and bowtech before, both a good companies that put out a good produc, but i just like hoyt more


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

Silver PSE X-Force 7 and a Orange PSE X-force 6


----------



## skider_racing (Feb 18, 2010)

Hoyt Turbohawk and a hoyt ultra elite


----------



## Archeryoung (Jul 1, 2010)

I use a PSE Team Fitzgerald.
I love it yet it is an older bow i wouldn't trade it.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

Bowtech pro40 dually, and once it gets set up I will be shooting my strother infinity. :teeth:


----------



## BowShooter12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ross Carnivore and Samick sage


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

HOYT contender elite
:darkbeer:


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Destroyer 350 Black ops and 340 Realtree Hardwoods HD


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

08 X force 6, and a 07 Firestorm X


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

Rytera Alien-X 28'' draw 70lb draw. Maybe an Alphaburner soon


----------

